# Any good intakes for the a6?



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

any good cai's (not warm air) for the a6 3.0 engine. I was hoping that carbonio made one cause i really like it for my gti but i was wondering if you guys knew of any companies... and i tried running a search and nothing at all!


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

... anyone?


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: (RoBeRt_68)*

none


----------



## Anders @ EVO (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: (RoBeRt_68)*

Check out our website or give me a call, we have quite a few products for the A6.


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: (Anders @ EVO)*

for the 3.0?


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

bumparoni


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

keep on bumpin


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (RoBeRt_68)*

I have yet to see one. Since there isn't two turbo's strapped to it, products for the 3.0 will by hard to come by, especially now since the 3.0 is being replaced with the 3.2. Good luck though, you may be able to fab something up on your own with a little creativity http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

come on... i dont want to swiss cheese the box!


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: (RoBeRt_68)*


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

up


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: (RoBeRt_68)*

bu - mp


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (RoBeRt_68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoBeRt_68* »_









maybe post this in either the C5 A6 forum (http://forums.thecarlounge.net/zeroforum?id=14)
or the "audi lounge" forum, or 
or in the B6 A4 forum, or perhaps over at audiworld....
seems that the audi forums dealing with other than A4s (and the new A3) here in the lounge/tex/tude don't get much traffic... plus the fact that your 3.0 engine does not come in the C6 A6 (i.e., this is the wrong forum)


----------

